# Welche WoW-Klasse spielt Ihr als Hauptcharakter?



## Launethil (8. Februar 2010)

World of Warcraft bietet mit zehn Klassen von Druide bis Todesritter eine große Klassenvielfalt. Kein Wunder, dass sich zahlreiche WoW-Spieler mit Twink-Charakteren vergnügen, wenn das Endgame zur Routine wird. Doch welcher WoW-Klasse seid Ihr wirklich verfallen, welche WoW-Klasse spielt Ihr derzeit als Haupt-Charakter? Wir wollen’s wissen, unter anderem um die Klassen-Berichterstattung im buffed-Magazin an Eure Bedürfnisse anzupassen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (8. Februar 2010)

ich sehs jetzt schon wer in der überzahl ist : PALA


----------



## Belsina5 (8. Februar 2010)

Hexenmeister & Schamane


----------



## Elnor (8. Februar 2010)

Krieger und das schon seit 5 Jahren und es wird nicht langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spendroc (8. Februar 2010)

Warlock.  Direkt nach Release hatte ich einen Nightelf Hunter gespielt. Bei Level 52 verlor ich die Lust, erstellte mir einen Undead Warlock den ich bis vor kurzem gespielt habe. Im Prinzip spiele ich ihn immer noch, aber inzwischen ist er ein Orc. Ich wollte mal eine richtige Rüstung und nicht nur ein paar Stofffetzen am Körper. (;


----------



## Ultimo01 (8. Februar 2010)

Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich spiele zurzeit Pala. Schurke is mittlerweile langweilig, Dk genauso. Hab halt ma vor en par Wochen mein Pala ausgeraben und tanke jetzt mit dem. Mcht echt Spaß.( Er is fast 75 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kahoroy (8. Februar 2010)

Schami von Anfang an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber im Moment inaktiv.


----------



## Ishah (8. Februar 2010)

Priester ftw!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is einfach die coolste Klasse ;D


----------



## Rorre (8. Februar 2010)

Einmal Paladin, immer Paladin!


----------



## Laxera (8. Februar 2010)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> Hexenmeister & Schamane



scheasy that is easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schamane (erst vor kurzem hochgezogen als twink, jetzt mein unangefochtener liebling (ich mag es einfach wenn es kracht, blitzt, donnert und brennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 d.h. schami als elementar)

priester (als schatten mit dual specc auf heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX


----------



## Tzibit (8. Februar 2010)

ich plane sogar mir noch nen 2. pala hochzuziehen, weil mein 1. ist main Vergelter und Second Tank mit dem 2. würd ich dann main Tank machen und second heal. Aber zz. spiel ich nebenbei Dudutank aber ich weiss halt noch nich so recht ob das tanken mit dem auch spass weil mobgruppe mit lv 30 ist Grenzwertig mal sehen wie es in höheren Leveln geht.


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Februar 2010)

Druide, da es meiner Meinung nach die umfangreichste und deswegen auch interessanteste Klasse ist. 4 Ausrichtungen hat keine andere Klasse.


----------



## Totemkrieger (8. Februar 2010)

Classic bis Mitte BC einen Zwergen Jäger und nun seit Mitte BC einen Menschen Paladin.
Ich mag halt die Abwechslung durch´s heilen,tanken oder Damagedealer.Langweilig wird´s da nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne Zeit lang hab ich geheilt.,was mir als Paladin keinen großen Spaß machte.Dann habe ich mich zu BC Zeiten als Ret in die Schlacht gewagt und nun spiele ich meinen Paladin seit Wotlk Release als Tank(wobei zu Naxxramas 25 Zeiten als Ret).
Ich mag ihn und da der Paladin immer belächelt wurde,macht er mir umso mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuurem (8. Februar 2010)

In BC angefangen mit Hexer, dann zu Karazhan zum heiligen Priester gewechselt und mit Pre Patch WotLk zum Disziplin Priester geworden und spiel den immer noch so, leider ein Klassentalent die eher wenig Beachtung findet, sowohl bei Blizzard als auch in Raids. Aber spiel ich trotzdem am liebsten.


----------



## Mograin (8. Februar 2010)

Todesritter(mensch), und Hexenmeister(mensch) ich spiele gerne grausam und brutale charakter und Todesritter und Hexenmeister sind einfach darfür geschaffen^^


----------



## Patrick/Samin (8. Februar 2010)

hab mit meinem druiden vor 3 jahren angefangen und heute liebe ich ihn noch immer so wie vom ersten tag an <3

DRUIDE <3


----------



## Paper (8. Februar 2010)

dk dps schlampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (8. Februar 2010)

Habe immer Hexenmeister als Hauptchar gehabt und so zwischendurch ein Schamanen hoch gespielt, war erst langweilig bis Levl 40,aber dann gehts ab.
Nun mag ich den Schamy schon fast lieber,tolle Totems stellen die Gruppe damit stärken,Kampfrausch und man selber haut auch noch heftigs Schaden raus.


----------



## Tomminocka (8. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele immer im Wechsel:

(Azshara):

SV-/MM-Jäger Artemiso
Diszi-Priest Iheal
Tank-/Vergelter-Pala Seraphié
Waffenkrieger Vyrgul
und meinen allerersten Charakter, der noch TF zu Classic-Zeiten als einer der ersten erhalten hat:

mein Taurenkrieger Garaddon (ehemals Deathmetal)

Kann mich halt nie wirklich festlegen


----------



## nitro76 (8. Februar 2010)

Angefangen mit Menschen hexer aus spaß n Gnomen Schurke angefangen der dasn schell 60ig
 wurde und lange geraidet hat.. 
dan mit bc is er auf 78 eingestamopft worden und es ging back Zum Hexenmeister der aber dan untot war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Hat in BC alle Raid inis gesehen (tempel nicht voll).

Danach gabs n Zockertief aus dem mir mein Verstärkerschamy rausgeholfen hat und der bis jetzt der besste ist nur harte schläge machen schaden und keine Blitz show 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (8. Februar 2010)

Bin seit Klassikzeiten meinem Pala treu geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morvkeem (8. Februar 2010)

Mein guter alter Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skandy (8. Februar 2010)

Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lajanor (8. Februar 2010)

Druiden sind unangefochten am besten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bringen mit abstand am meisten abwechslung und spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich lieb ihn heiler, weil man einfach unglaublich gut variabel sein kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (8. Februar 2010)

Priester weil alle anderen Heiler Klassen sind eh nur für Gimps. :iro:

MfG Vizard


----------



## Mirano (8. Februar 2010)

seit classic meine tauren schami der inzwischen ein draenei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schami ist einfach meiner meinung nach eine der geilsten klassen die es gibt. spiele aber gerade noch einen dudu hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rokays (8. Februar 2010)

Priester, und wird nie anders sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasWolti (8. Februar 2010)

Mein Main ist seit 4 Jahren und bleibt auch immer mein Jäger Geloran. Fast genauso aktiv was den Content angeht spiele ich meinen Todesritter


----------



## talikah (8. Februar 2010)

jede neue klasse, die ich anfange zu spielen, begeistert mich mehr als die alte....

erst mit bc nen hexer gespielt und gedacht, dass ich niemals etwas anderes spielen würde...
dann mit wotlk schamanen hochgespielt, der mich dann wieder viel mehr begeisterte als der hexer...
danach einen dk, der mir auch wiederrum mehr spaß machte als der schami....
danach einen priest, der mir auch wie die größte spielfreude seit langem vorkam....
und jetzt ein pala, auch wieder auf 80, und macht mir wieder viel mehr spaß als die ganzen alten......


das ist wohl der reiz von wow


----------



## Gamor (8. Februar 2010)

Druide.. ganz klar^^ Kann Heiler sein, Tank, meele und caster, das kein kein andrer xD


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (8. Februar 2010)

Zu Classic Zeiten noch nen Hunter gespielt. Zu BC hab ich fast gar ned WoW gezockt und mit WOTLK hab ich mir nen Paladin hochgespielt, der jetzt schon freudig seine Mitspieler heilt.


----------



## BlackSun84 (8. Februar 2010)

Mehr als meinen Hexenmeister brauche ich nicht. Ich habe wirklich besseres zu tun, als 20 Charaktere durchzuleveln und auszustatten. WoW ist ja nicht das einzige Spiel da draußen.


----------



## Tommylol (8. Februar 2010)

Immer Noch Meine Mage hab mir schon immer vorgenommen einen anderen char hoch zu spiel aber irgendwann machen die mir kein Spaß Mehr und ich spiel wieder Mage


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ballonede (8. Februar 2010)

Moin,

eigentlich alle im Wechsel - hab alle gleich Lieb^^.........!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quibon (8. Februar 2010)

mage, macht halt einfach am meisten spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hizun (8. Februar 2010)

ganz klar die fette eule, was anederes kann ich mir nicht als main-char vorstellen 

DRUIDE FTW


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (8. Februar 2010)

Druide aus Leidenschaft, hab zwar keine T1 Schulterstücke die ich rauchen könnte aber die T10 tuns auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (8. Februar 2010)

Magier. Damits net langweilig wird, immer mal n paar Twinks aber im Mage macht einfach am meisten Spaß ^_^


----------



## DanielMK (8. Februar 2010)

erst war es ein mage auf Horde seite xD

und jetzt ein DuDu LvL 80 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (8. Februar 2010)

Einmal Schurke, immer Schurke.

Und zur Entspannung (und um mal auf der anderen Seite der Mobs zu stehen): Paladin in der Schutz-Geschmacksrichtung.


----------



## Mongo3 (8. Februar 2010)

Heal Druide 

hab mich zwar ma an nen shadow gewagt aber das war nix ^^ Druide 4Ever


----------



## Redday (8. Februar 2010)

hätte gewettet, dass DK an erster stelle ist.


----------



## Russelkurt (8. Februar 2010)

talikah schrieb:


> jede neue klasse, die ich anfange zu spielen, begeistert mich mehr als die alte....



geht mir genau so. hab auch mit nem hexer angefangen, allerdings erst in wotlk. danach n dk, dann n dudu, n warri, n pala und nun n hunter und jeder macht mir auf seine weise spaß zu spielen. irgendwann hab ich von jeder klasse einen auf 80. ich twinke gern um dem ganzen gearscore- und dps-blahblah zu entkommen. aber was mache ich dann bloß? hoffe es kommt irgenwann mal ne neue klasse, nach cataclysm, sollte da noch ein addon rauskommen, was ich sehr hoffe...


----------



## Hugo_Hirsch (8. Februar 2010)

ich spiele momentan meistens ladebildschirm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss hugo


----------



## Terinder (8. Februar 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> hätte gewettet, dass DK an erster stelle ist.



Der DK Hype ist schon lange vorbei. Obwohl es immer noch genug Kiddies gibt, die einen spielen :/
Bei Twink-Charakteren wäre er bestimmt auch ganz vorne mit dabei


----------



## Technocrat (8. Februar 2010)

Elnor schrieb:


> Krieger und das schon seit 5 Jahren und es wird nicht langweilig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ebenso. Der Krieger ist immer noch am Schwierigsten zu spielen, das verhindert jede Langeweile.


----------



## Latharíl (8. Februar 2010)

shadow>all



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oens (8. Februar 2010)

ich für meinen teil habe mit dem druiden angefangen (und ihn auch "damals" als ich lvl 41 erreicht habe nurnoch als eule gespielt), mit dem lichking kam mein dk als dualwield - aber leider nur bis patch 3.1...danach war der "abgesagt" da ich mit der zweihand-rota irgendwie nicht wirklich klar gekommen bin (warum auch immer). zu guter letzt habe ich meinen schamanen auf 80 gebracht, und ab ca 65 als ele gelevelt. da mir ein "gescheiter" raid fehlt bin ich derzeit dabei zur abwechselung einen zweiten dk als dualwield durch die scherbenwelt zu juchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: ich suche immernoch einen netten 10er stammraid für mindestens einen meiner chars...


----------



## skyllo (8. Februar 2010)

Eulen und Bäumchen sind einfach die besten!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PalaBubble (8. Februar 2010)

PALAS SIND DIE MACHT!!!!!!!!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (8. Februar 2010)

Die, die unterbevölkert sind, Rogues.


----------



## Lisko34 (8. Februar 2010)

Magier,

eben der der im Glashaus sitzt und mit Steinen wirft !!


Gruß Lisko


----------



## Slox (8. Februar 2010)

bin mage durch und durch


----------



## DenniBoy16 (8. Februar 2010)

todesritter aus leidenschaft


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele derzeit einen Schurken.

Echt krass wieviel DPS die machen schon fast 2k und bin noch lvl 77 und hab kein gescheites Equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pluto-X (8. Februar 2010)

Mein Hauptchar ist Schurke, aber mit dem raide ich nur noch icc und mache die daily. Die meiste Spielzeit verbringe ich jedoch mit meinem Magier Twink. Weil man mit dem so gut Palas im BG ärgern kann ^^


----------



## Scørpius86 (9. Februar 2010)

Bin seid Classic Hexenmeister aus überzeugung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitschl (9. Februar 2010)

Schurken an die Macht^^


----------



## Eltoro73 (9. Februar 2010)

Seit Anbeginn meiner WoW-Ära einen Hexenmeister.

Nach 3 Jahren hatte ich Lust auf etwas Neues und habe mir noch einen Priester (nur Heilung) und einen DK (DD und Tank) hoch gelevelt. Somit ist hier jedes Bedürfniss gestillt.

Aber als Main ist und wird es immer der Hexenmeister sein.


----------



## michael92 (9. Februar 2010)

Zuerst habe ich einen Krieger gespielt, der hat aber nicht so spass gemacht.

Darum spiele ich jetzt meinen <3 Troll Hunter <3


----------



## Chelrid (9. Februar 2010)

Meine Chars, die ich am häufigsten spiele, sind mein Main-Char Sarenia (Hexenmeisterin) und Krantian (Schmane, Heiler). Hin und wieder spiel ich auch meinen ehemaligen Main Chelrid (Krieger Tank)


----------



## Aku T. (9. Februar 2010)

Pala auf Platz 1, ich habs gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ja klar... kann alles: Tanken, Heilen, DD und ist auch noch saunervig im PvP... Außerdem sieht man überall nur Palas rumrennen...die schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden.


----------



## Albireo20 (9. Februar 2010)

Noch ist mein DK mein Mainchar, aber den werde ich wenn ich wieder spiele durch meine Paladine ersetzen, leider ist die erst auf LVL 16 und muss noch einiges tun, aber zurzeit keine Zeit und lust^^


----------



## HMC-Pretender (9. Februar 2010)

Sieh an, es gibt mehr Todesritter als Leute, die kein WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (9. Februar 2010)

Ich spiele eigentlich alle Klassen (außer Druide & Krieger die hab ich mal getestet, mag ich aber nicht...Mage fang ich nachm Addon mal eine an) z.Z. LvL ich noch mein Pala (79) hoch und dann mach ich erst mal ne WoW Pause...


----------



## charly-sue (9. Februar 2010)

pala und schami 

ab und an priesterin..


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. Februar 2010)

hmm ich bin leidenschaftlicher diszipriester^^

aber hab pala versucht, und find das es ne klasse is die einfach 0 spass macht.... und viel zu overpowered btw....


----------



## Droyale (9. Februar 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Der DK Hype ist schon lange vorbei. Obwohl es immer noch genug *Kiddies* gibt, die einen spielen :/
> Bei Twink-Charakteren wäre er bestimmt auch ganz vorne mit dabei


War klar dass sowas kommen musste... selber wohl auch noch nicht ganz so reif wie man sich ausgibt, wa :/

BTT: Priester, eindeutig. Mir macht das Heilen mit meinem Holy einfach unglaublichen Spass.


----------



## Slush (9. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> hmm ich bin leidenschaftlicher diszipriester^^
> 
> aber hab pala versucht, und find das es ne klasse is die einfach 0 spass macht.... und viel zu overpowered btw....



Begründung plx ...


----------



## markbergs93 (9. Februar 2010)

Rorre schrieb:


> Einmal Paladin, immer Paladin!



einmal opfer immer opfer ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SCHAMIS AN DIE MACHT (VON WARCRAFT)


----------



## zakuma (9. Februar 2010)

Holy Priester im Pve und hin und wieder meinen arkan mage
pvp natürlich diszi oder frost mage ^^ BGs lieber Mage arena lieber diszi ;D

Finde palas auch bissl scheiße aber krieger sind schlimmer

Charge, harmstringe,ms, charge, harmstring, overpower, charge, TOT


----------



## Gromark (9. Februar 2010)

DK und Schamie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kev_S (9. Februar 2010)

Druid ; ) what else! 

Druide is so dermaßen mein Favorit, das ich mir neben meinem Bär/Baum dudu noch einen Bär/Eule dudu mache! DUDUS FTW!!


----------



## jamirro (9. Februar 2010)

komisch keiner spielt dk - aber ich seh nen haufen immer


----------



## Datank (9. Februar 2010)

Priester und das schon seit Beginn meiner WoW-Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Priester ftw!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kardem (9. Februar 2010)

ich hatte mir erst einen Nachtelf-Jäger erstellt, fand ihn aber später irgendwie langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kam mein Schami und der is mein unangefochtener Liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 später kam noch nen Krieger der mir als Tank auch viel spaß macht. im mom zieh ich mir noch nen Pala und nen Schurken hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melz (9. Februar 2010)

Vor knapp über 3 jahren als Eule begonnen,zwischendurch mal feral und heal probiert aber bis heute an meiner Eule hängen geblieben,egal ob schlechter DD oder mal passabel


----------



## Frederico_1 (9. Februar 2010)

irgendwie lustig das Pala vorne ist errinere mich noch an bc wo fast niemand nen pala gespielt hat und ein großteil der spieler immr meinte das sie niemals nen pala spielen würden weil er ihnen keinen spaß macht^^
und jetzt spielen 80% der leute die das gesagt haben selber nen pala


----------



## Ranva (9. Februar 2010)

Spiele zwar erst seid BC aber ganz klar für mich, meine Druidin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Katze und second Tank.

Warum ? Weil es die einzige Klasse ist, vom Dämonologiehexer mal abgesehen, die Gestaltenwandelformen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ibbi (9. Februar 2010)

4jahre lang mage und mir wurde noch nie langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab schon ein paar andere chars auf 80 die mir aber nicht wirklich soooo viel spaß machen . außer dudu tank heal pala und hunter^^


----------



## Shindori (9. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Priester*  is mein leben und wirdes immer bleibe </FONT>


----------



## doddelwa (9. Februar 2010)

rogue, what else?!


----------



## Cazor (9. Februar 2010)

Todesritter.

Die Leute, die ihren 55er Hunter in die Ecke gestellt und stattdessen DK angefangen haben, sind nun entweder gut oder spielen Hunter. Ich habe lange keinen verskillten DK mehr gesehen (naja heute einen Twink, der als Bluter Auslöschen benutzt..). 

Zudem ist mein alter (3 Jahre)Krieger-Traum wahr geworden: Selbstheilung durch Schaden, damit geh ich überall schöön solo durch. Schaden stimmt auch im Tankequip, oft bin ich als Tank in rnd hcs Platz 1.
Im Damageequip rangier ich immer mit ganz oben. Perfekt. Werde gern mitgenommen, weil ich auch einen tollen Raidbuff mitbringe, zur Not auf Tank switchen kann (bin DD hab aber ICC10+25 bis hinter Saurfang schon komplett als Second mitgetankt). Hab schon lang nicht mehr gelesen: nur noch 3 DDs für hmhmhm, keine DKs mehr. Eher: noch 3 DDs, gern Schurke, Hunter oder DK.

Der Kriegertank wurde geparkt. Der DK ist ein Superspielzeug. Hab natürlich nicht nur einen davon. Falls mal einer kaputt geht. 

Der DK spielt sich in der Blutskillung richtig schön gradlinig, Horn an, Seuchen drauf, ausbreiten, rumms bamm bumm fetzen fliegen dings. Nach einem beschissenen Arbeitstag liebe ich sowas. Ansonsten auch gern Schurke. Das is auch ganz großes Rambazamba. Aber: Runen > Wut > Energie . Jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## Romerus (9. Februar 2010)

Also ich spiele WoW seit WoTLK und hab von anfang an Warlock gespielt und lange war er einziger char auf meinem acc da ich viel mit ihm erreichen wollte.
Aber nach fast einem Jahr wurde bissl langweilig da ich fast gar nicht Raiden konnte danach habe ich mir fast jede klasse als twink erstellt( fehlt Hunter und Mage noch.)
Ich habe Hexenmeister als main char gewahlt(weil er mein erster char war und wird immer bleiben) aber ich zocke derzeit am meisten meinen Krieger.

Meine liste der lieblingschars sieht so aus:


Warrior 	(derzeit fast immer mit dem online,tank eq farmen macht vieeel mahr spass als dk tank)
Warlock 	(derzeit nur dailys machen,dafur aber regelmassig zb kochen und angeln oder wenn ich G brauche)
Death Knight (benutze ich schlieslich als farmchar fur Erze und Krauter)
Priest 	(Shadow is fast wie hexer aber doch vieeeeeeel anders darum zocke ich den immer wennich mude mit dem krieger bin)
die anderen klassen habe ich aber die machen nicht soviel spass und daher alle low lvl.

Nach vielen versuchen zu Raiden(auch wenn ich mal zeit habe) ist das nicht auf dauer fur mich(obwohl ich gerne mal Naxxramas oder PDK mache.
Mir gefallt mehr das questen und lvln.
PvP macht mir gar kein spass und ich finde es unnotig.


----------



## ICE-Q (10. Februar 2010)

Ich zock hauptsächlich meine Schamanen und ab und zu nen DK


----------



## Kaldy (10. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt, nach langer Spielzeit, doch immer noch der Jäger am besten. Ist als "dritter" 80 geworden ;-) Leveln ging fast allein. Aber nach Erreichen der derzeit letzten Spielstufe und neuer Skillung mußte ich doch viel üben, um den Jäger wirklich gut zu spielen. Aber darum macht er auch viel Spass. 

Und meine Schurkin ist im PvP, auch im Open-PvP, einfach ein großer Spassfaktor. Man kann schön viel "Unsinn" mit der anderen Fraktion treiben... ;-)

Daher Jäger und Schurke...


----------



## Mortuorum (10. Februar 2010)

Zu BC-Zeiten hab ich mit einem Mage angefangen, nebenbei noch nen Jäger hochgespielt. 
Dann kam Woltk, was spielt man dann ? Einen Todesritter was sonst ? ^^
Zwischenzeitlich waren der DK und der Mage auf 80 und irgendwie war der Jäger dann doch wieder interessant. ^^

Aber irgendwann will man ja auch mal ne Klasse spielen die eine etwas sinnvollere Aufgabe hat als "NUR" Schaden zu machen, gesagt getan, ein Krieger muss her ... Aber wie die meisten ja wissen, hat man es heut zu Tage nicht einfach als Tank ... vorallem bis man mal alles so beisammen hat und man auch mal ohne Widerworte Arthas´frostigen Hintern versohlen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch dies wurde mir nach einigen Monaten zu öde, denn immer nur auf die Fresse zu kriegen ... wer möchte das schon, zumindest wenn man nicht den richtigen Fetisch dafür hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also entschied ich mich für eine Klasse, wo ich mich seit meinen Anfängen bei WoW immer gewehrt hab ... einen Heiler ! xD

Da war die Auswahl doch recht groß, also entschied ich mich für ne Klasse die ich eigentlich nie ernstgenommen hab.

Der PALADIN ... der sich inziwschen auch schon durch die Hero´s von Nordend heilt ... ^^

(Anbei möchte ich mich für alle Pala-Witze die ich seit damals vom Stapel gelassen hab, bei meinen Mitspielern, Gildenkollegen und in diversen TS-Sitzungen entschuldigen ! xD)

in diesem Sinne


----------



## antonio3 (10. Februar 2010)

ich zock am meisten derzeit pala (vergeltung/heal) gefolgt von meinen main dk (dd/tank) und level noch nen hunter hoch der gerade 56 ist und mit dem derzeit wirklich spaß habe.


----------



## Blakee (10. Februar 2010)

Furor/Tank Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (11. Februar 2010)

Orc-Resto-Schamane!


----------



## Provieh (11. Februar 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> ich sehs jetzt schon wer in der überzahl ist : PALA



Und Recht hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


N811 Warri


----------



## Klirk (12. Februar 2010)

Ganz klar UNHOLY DEAHTKNIGHT 

Und zwar only PVE. Ich habe schon wl, rogue, mage, schamane auf 80 aber keine einzige Klasse hat mich seit wotlk so in den Bann gezogen.  In manchen kämpfen einfach unschlagbar im dmg. Hat einen super raid support und es braucht klassen verständniss um auch wirklich oben mitzumischen im dmg. so sollte es sein. Auch wenn blilzz in letzter Zeit etas oft an dem dk rumgeschraubt hat bleibt es meine Lieblingsklasse. Ah ja noch was. Alle diese dk hasser in die Ecke stellen und beweisen das diese Klasse mittlerweile sehr gut intergriert ist und im raid spezielle funktionen übernehmen kann und in allen Punkten mithält.


----------



## Gollom(VdL) (12. Februar 2010)

.... wenn dann *"just4fun"*.

Aber seit mein Schurke endlich auf Stufe 80 ist, macht er mir wieder am meisten spaß.

Leider kann ich derzeit nicht spielen, da ein großer *Telekom*unikationsanbieter 
mit meinem Schalttermin nicht aus den Puschen kommt.


Trotzdem Euch viel Spaß und danke für den Thread.

MfG





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (12. Februar 2010)

Mit Jäger gestartet ist bis heute Main aber Pala holt immer mehr auf einfach Flexibler


----------



## Palduron (13. Februar 2010)

jäger! einfach eine witzige klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snow117 (13. Februar 2010)

mage


----------



## nalcarya (16. Februar 2010)

Der allererste Charakter den ich Mitte 2005 auf dem Account meines Freundes testweise erstellt habe war ein Schurke.

Auf meinem eigenen Account habe ich (ab Dezember 2005) erst mal sehr viel angetestet und rumprobiert, da ich zu der Zeit kurz vorm Abitur war habe ic auch nicht besonders viel gespielt. Den Schurken richtig gespielt, will heißen dann auch auf Maxlevel gebracht, habe ich erst kurz nach Release von BC, aber seitdem ist er mein Main.

Hat mittlerweile auch einen Geschlechts- und Namenswechsel von Trollmann Wayjin auf Trollfrau Nalcarya hinter sich und ich habe auf "meinem" Server auch alle 10 Slots belegt (Die Todeskrallen, davon 5 80er), aber der Schurke hat es mir nach wie vor am meisten angetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinyx (7. März 2010)

seit Clasic und BC -> Mage 

Seit ende BC und Lichtking -> Priesterin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

